# Moldy Cheese, not the good kind



## Chicks n' Kits (Jan 29, 2012)

It's heartbreaking to wait 2 months, open into the waxed cheese and see so much mold..... It has happened to both cheeses I had waxed, the unwaxed cheeses didn't get affected. I'm thinking I didn't wax properly??? MAybe not enough layers? I did 2 layers, but didn't wait very long in between the 2 layers.


----------



## Chicks n' Kits (Jan 29, 2012)

I also wanted to say the mold was blue and the bitter taste was present throughout the cheese, monterey jack and farmhouse cheddar, so we couldn't just scrape it off and eat it.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Are you sure your rind was dry enough before waxing?


----------



## Chicks n' Kits (Jan 29, 2012)

That's a good question, these were my 1st 2 hard cheeses...
I did follow the directions, and the farmhouse definetly was harder and drier (I used cheese press for it).


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I vacuum seal mine. So I can see if there is any mold. I simply un seal, wipe down with salt water, let dry again and reseal.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

steff bugielski said:


> I vacuum seal mine. So I can see if there is any mold. I simply un seal, wipe down with salt water, let dry again and reseal.



Definitely a good way of doing it....the learning curve with cheese despite what some folks may say is pretty steep.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried this product?
Cheese Coating | Hoegger...
Does it work? Do you know what's in it? The website doesn't say.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

andabigmac said:


> Has anyone tried this product?
> Cheese Coating | Hoegger...
> Does it work? Do you know what's in it? The website doesn't say.



It has been my experience that the wonderful folks at Hoegger will happily answer any questions you have about their products...however it may require a call or 2 to get to a person who knows about the particular item you are asking about. As nice as their site is they are still a pretty small company.


----------



## Chicks n' Kits (Jan 29, 2012)

Steff-Do you actually use the vacuum sealer in place of cheese wax? I like that idea, another reason to own one!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes, I have a foodsaver. I really like it. If I had to do over I would have spent the extra $$ and got the next size bigger. Mine will do a bag 11". I now make a swiss type cheese with 8-10 gallons in a mold so I need to use the 15" bags. I need to do a bit of creative cutting to get it sealed, but it works.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

Where did you get your cheese recipes and directions? This is something I'm wanting to try but only making cheeses we use often. Parm, mozz, and cheddar.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

There are tons of books...websites etc on making cheese....
None of them are particularly easy unfortunately. Parm for instance has to be carefully aged for at least 9 months.
But if you have milk available and a desire...


----------



## Chicks n' Kits (Jan 29, 2012)

Mozzarella is a good one to learn the basic steps. I now make it weekly and am seeing improvements in flavor and texture! I enjoy the hard cheeses, but haven't had the best of luck yet--will try again when life slows down a bit! Manchego was fairly easy and if you let it age a couple of months you can grate it similar to parmesan...


----------

